# Cotton Fabric that doesn't attract lint



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I don't sew much so I hope you folks can help me. I demonstrate wool spinning and have to dress as 1860-70 style. I have to wear a dress of 100% cotton, copy of civil war era. The wool sticks to the dress I have now so badly that I look horrible in no time at all. It won't brush off. I tried spraying with stuff, rinsing it in stuff. I guess I'm going to have to make me another dress, but what kind of material should I look for? Please give me some of your experience. Thanks.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Have you put it in a dryer on air? Sometimes that will pull up loose fibers.

It might help if you spray your new dress with starch, whatever you make. Also, women of that era would have worn aprons. Mae a muslin apron that offers full coverage. I know some spinners who cover their laps with a towel, blanket, or even leather.


----------



## Puddin (Mar 31, 2003)

an apron is a good idea... maybe leather though, even though that will be hot. But, a finished leather you'd just shake the apron out, and the wool would drop.
Gloria


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, thanks, but I've tried all that. The big apron does help, but the long sleeves get so covered with wool that I look woolly. The starch, done that, repellent, done that, static guard, done that, rinsed in extra fabric rinse, done that, of course the dryer takes off what is left on there, but next time I wear the dress, it's just minutes till I look bad again. I was wondering if the dress is made from broadcloth or something weird and that's my problem. Other people don't seem to have this problem like I do. Maybe I should just make a light-colored pattern dress so the wool blends in better.


----------



## cowgirlracer (Mar 13, 2006)

I know this would be very expensive, but what about silk or satin? Or some sort of blend?

Anne


----------

